# Ginger Beer Not Carbonating



## Raf (20/12/11)

Hey fellow brewers,
I have put a ginger beer down and used normal half teaspoon of dextrose to carbonate small bottles. After 2 Weeks bugger all fizz in bottles.Was this enough sugar to prime or is just more time needed


----------



## sp0rk (21/12/11)

Hrmm, this is a weird coincidence, you're not from Coffs Harbour are you?


----------



## sp0rk (21/12/11)

But to answer your question
did you use finings?
i know my first batch i put the finings in when i mixed the kit (the old bloke at my LHBS told me to...) and all of the yeast dropped out, so i didn't get a secondary ferment
and consequently, no carbonation


----------



## Raf (22/12/11)

sp0rk said:


> But to answer your question
> did you use finings?
> i know my first batch i put the finings in when i mixed the kit (the old bloke at my LHBS told me to...) and all of the yeast dropped out, so i didn't get a secondary ferment
> and consequently, no carbonation




No Sp0rk,
No finings just fermented out till stable SG which ended up being 1000. There is slight carbonation in bottle but not sure if with time it will increase or whether it will just be flat ginger beer


----------



## bum (22/12/11)

GB requires no more priming sugar than other beers (although a higher level of carb may be preferred than for other styles). Sounds like you've got enough sugar in there. Just watch the temps (especially at night), give it a bit more time and she'll probably come good.


----------



## The Giant (9/1/12)

Did u find an answer for this? I have had my 2nd GB batch in a row have 0 carbonation in the bottles.

Both batches made the same using US05 yeast and both had FG of 1000. Both batches 6 months apart have 0 bubbles.

Will end up putting into keg now to carb up. Still cant work out why though


----------



## Raf (11/8/12)

The Giant said:


> Did u find an answer for this? I have had my 2nd GB batch in a row have 0 carbonation in the bottles.
> 
> Both batches made the same using US05 yeast and both had FG of 1000. Both batches 6 months apart have 0 bubbles.
> 
> Will end up putting into keg now to carb up. Still cant work out why though




Sorry for the late reply.
Left the bottles for a while and they came good. Awesome now very popular with the boys. Just a bit of early panic as it was first brew.


----------



## Luek (12/8/12)

Was it kit brew or similar? I made a kit and bits batch that took well over 2 weeks to carb. It was my first time using a new second hand bench capper so I was afraid seals weren't complete, but it came good after a month or so.


----------

